# Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection&welding pipeline



## السيد اللحومي (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
الاخوه الاحباء انا بجاجه لكتاب handbook of welding pipeline ولكتاب handbook of ا
cathodic protection 
الرجاء ممن لديه هذين الكتابين نشرهما في الموقع لأني بامس الحاجه
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (16 ديسمبر 2007)

handbook of welding pipeline 







http://mihd.net/ge0isu


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (16 ديسمبر 2007)

http://rapidshare.de/files/20920525...f_Cathodic_Corrosion_Protection__3rd_ed._.rar


----------



## السيد اللحومي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ هاني شكرا لك ولمجهودك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير
الرجاء ان كان من الممكن تحميل الكتابين ضمن الموقع لأني لم استطع التحمل مباشرة من الارتباطين
رجائي في وضع الكتابين على هذه الصفحه لأتمكن من التحميل مباشرة
وكل عام وانت بألف خير والسادة الزملاء بالف الف خير


----------



## سدير عدنان (24 يونيو 2008)

thanks for this books


----------



## prof mido (25 يونيو 2008)

مشكور ياهندسه والله 
وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (25 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يا هندسة ومنه للمزيد ان شاء الله
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جاسم السوداني (28 يونيو 2008)

اخي العزيز هاني 
لم استطع التحميل عن طريق الRapid Share بالنسبة لكتاب cathodic protection ولاهمية الكتاب لدي يرجى تحميله على uploader اخر ان امكن مع التقدير جاسم السوداني


----------



## gomaa mansour (29 يونيو 2008)

_جزاكم الله كل الخير_​


----------



## خالدشغل (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

